# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  LTankv02.0 community fishes

## mukyo

My larger tank, overcrowded with rojak fishes.. 

Double dragon bettas lol




Nope... not mirror, there are two angels


Hard to shoot this. Never stop


The schoolers.. 





--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## mukyo

Missed out another schooler


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank...
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

beauty shots bro! man I wish I have your photography skills hahaha.

----------


## mukyo

Whats up bro... 
Not really difficult actually. 
Just follow "the" AQUASAUR way hahaha.
Photography and fishkeeping goes hand in hand.
They enhanced each other.
Will post more pics tonight  :Smile: 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank...
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

My cories... Let me know if you can fix my ID
Albino cory - Panda Cory
 
*C050* _Corydoras_ _isbrueckeri_?
 
Corydoras Paleatus longfin - *C031* _Corydoras_ _bondi_?
 
*C062* _Corydoras_ sp. (C062)? - *C020* _Corydoras_ _arcuatus_ 
 
 
SAE close ups and all schoolers just nice each one in frame
 
managed to get decent danios pic
 
Bumblebee goby, victim of another bigger goby bully
 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you

----------


## mukyo

My whiptail, too bad my red one died got stuck in filter
 
 
My favorite guy, L183 or something
 
Long fin L144, male, the female is not available haha
 
Actually have 3 L129 but very shy never come out for pics

My angelfish
 
 

And the tank


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you

----------


## 5stars

Wow, how did you take those sharp yet close-up shots of the fish?

----------


## mukyo

Thx bro, setup still like this only body change to Nex7
Lense is 100mm macro. Could be better with 50mm.
[QUOTE=mukyo;702467]

I learn fron AQUASAUR guide  :Smile: 
-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

hi mukyo,

how do you manage to keep the 2 bettas together? male female?

----------


## mukyo

Both female i guess. But sadly red one got dropsy and passed away yesterday. Sobs... 
Blue one now sad or maybe also sick hiks...

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

Beautiful photos I must say! Keep it!

----------


## mukyo

Thank you sir..!! I feel that photography and fishkeeping is super aligned hahaha

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kickyourpoo

great great photos!!

----------

